# Anyone tried printpayless inks?



## oldscot (Nov 18, 2006)

Printpayless sells a UV resistant sublimation ink. Would be interested to know if anyone has tried this ink and how well it performed. They sell the ink in bulk quantities for various printers.


----------



## wheedesign (Sep 9, 2008)

I gave them a try on my WF1100 and I didn't care for them.

I was hoping to save some money, but in the long run I think it would cost me more.

I had major problems getting colors to come out right. I asked about ICC profiles for the ink and I was told that people use their ink with out them and they work out fine. I had a lot of extra purple tint in the mid ranges. I was able to correct it somewhat, but I never got it quite right.

And then I saw others discussing the Chinese inks and many of them said that each batch is different in terms of color. So needing to fix colors again after each purchase would be a pain in the neck.

Plus I was having problems with banding and ink jet nozzles getting clogged.

I figured with the amount I was cleaning print heads and needing to recalibrate color it just wasn't worth it to me.

So I received my set of ArTaniumUV+ inks and CIS system today from Conde/Sawgrass. Hopefully, I will be able to get everything installed and tested tomorrow.


----------



## oldscot (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I did go ahead and order a 4 color set for my C88 but it looks like the same old story with the Chinese inks. I also got the same information when I asked about profiles.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

You will need to get a custom profile made.
What irks me with these inks is you don't know what/whose inks they actually are - they've obviously bought in cheap ink from China, and got their label slapped on, so you are then limited to only being able to buy the inks from them.
There are good inks and bad inks from China and surrounding areas. I would avoid any unbranded/generic looking inks, and to a certain extent remember that you get what you pay for, they will all be cheaper than SawGrass, but there are cheap Chinese inks, and there also great quality Chinese inks which cost a little more.


----------



## clifish (Feb 6, 2012)

So, with that being said, who and where can the good 
Chinese inks be found? I just find Sawgrass so overly expensive.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

there's InkTec, Sinoinks, JTech, FujiInks ... Google, Ebay, AliBaba will find you suppliers. Stick with bottles which are clearly branded, rather than generic "sublimation ink" labelling. Also, research the maker. Also, don't be fooled into thinking that FujiInks are anything to do with the big brand Fuji (who do also make sublimation inks)


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have just purchase (currently trying out) this ink from printpayless. Did anyone have any success with these? Or should I just cut my losses and buy something better. I just printed my first image with them and it turned out "decent" the colors just do not seem vibrant AT ALL..very dull...any suggestions?


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone had any success with this ink? I just purchased some recently and just getting around to testing it out. It prints decent but the colors are FAR from vibrant. They look dull and should be much brighter. Does anyone else have this problem or any suggestions? Should I just cut my losses and buy better ink? Or do you think I can make this ink work?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Mhermsen21 said:


> Has anyone had any success with this ink? I just purchased some recently and just getting around to testing it out. It prints decent but the colors are FAR from vibrant. They look dull and should be much brighter. Does anyone else have this problem or any suggestions? Should I just cut my losses and buy better ink? Or do you think I can make this ink work?


The issue would seem to be there is no profile for the ink. I am not sure how you could ever get professional results without a profile for any brand ink. Seems like the choice is to have a profile created then retest to see if you get professional colors or move on.


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to go about doing this? Do you think any other profiles would work for this ink?


----------

